# Views on Pet remedy verses Feliway



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone had used Pet Remedy and Feliway? I have tried both brands I n the past but I'm not really sure if any of them worked! The Pet remedy certainly smells to me like sweaty feet! I have a new kitten coming and have a refill of both and I'm pondering which one to plug in. I'm as well using them up! I've introduced kittens to resident cats before and all has turned out well in the end but not sure as I said if it's helped having plug ins or not! Xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Pet remedy sends my dogs and husband into a coma ! I'm not keen on the smell though.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

PR over FW every single time!


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> Pet remedy sends my dogs and husband into a coma ! I'm not keen on the smell though.


I don't like the smell either !


----------



## sophiacole553 (Jul 26, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> New Pet remedy sends my dogs and husband into a coma ! I'm not keen on the smell though.


OMG really?


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

I tend to think PR works better although at the moment I have both running as it is September and they are just beginning to come back in from loving the catproofed garden to restricting their domain to mainly the house, so just preventing any conflicts in case.


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

Feliway didn't seem to do anything for Bunk but Pet Remedy really helped when we moved house last year. I do hate the smell of it but I think it's more effective for Bunk.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Citrineblue said:


> I tend to think PR works better although at the moment I have both running as it is September and they are just beginning to come back in from loving the catproofed garden to restricting their domain to mainly the house, so just preventing any conflicts in case.


Thank you


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

BunksMum said:


> Feliway didn't seem to do anything for Bunk but Pet Remedy really helped when we moved house last year. I do hate the smell of it but I think it's more effective for Bunk.


I've plugged one in hall and one in sitting room.


----------



## Danielle3cats (Sep 29, 2016)

Parlourpuss said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had used Pet Remedy and Feliway? I have tried both brands I n the past but I'm not really sure if any of them worked! The Pet remedy certainly smells to me like sweaty feet! I have a new kitten coming and have a refill of both and I'm pondering which one to plug in. I'm as well using them up! I've introduced kittens to resident cats before and all has turned out well in the end but not sure as I said if it's helped having plug ins or not! Xxx


----------



## Danielle3cats (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi I've used both as one of my boys spray pet remedy was rubbish I payed £15 at my vets they said it would calm him but it's done nothing to be honest xx


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Danielle3cats said:


> Hi I've used both as one of my boys spray pet remedy was rubbish I payed £15 at my vets they said it would calm him but it's done nothing to be honest xx


Oh that's not good. I hope you ca get him to stop spraying. Xxxx


----------

